# Coils



## andro (6/3/14)

Do you guys use the coils until they stop working or change them before like once a week or so for example?
I saw the article about washing them on vodka , sound interesting , just curious about what others do


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

@andro I will wash with vodka when changing jooses . But last night I was tired so I just rinsed in hot water . Cleaned the coil by heating and quenching under the tap . And was really happy with the result . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

As for changing coils . Only when I am bored do I change them . Only because I have managed to hit a sweet spot with each rba and get them to whete I like them . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Through trial and error, I found that changing them every second day and soaking them in vodka for a few days before drying and re using work best. My wife uses 30b dual coils and the kanger single coils. All she does is rinse and paper towel dry after every tank. Coils last her weeks on end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Sorry that its off topic but @vaalboy, did you try the iclear 30b versus the aspire nautilus? If so, what was your verdict? I am curious


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry that its off topic but @vaalboy, did you try the iclear 30b versus the aspire nautilus? If so, what was your verdict? I am curious



Nauty wins by a mile. It is one special clearo for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Nauty wins by a mile. It is one special clearo for sure.



No question! It's a no contest! I need a T-Shirt that says Nautilus Rocks! And I know @vaalboy feels the same!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Ok thanks for the feedback guys. 

Much appreciated.


----------

